
DJI will add airplane and helicopter detectors to new drones in 2020 - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/22/18635607/dji-will-drones-airplane-helicopter-detectors-2020
======
ertemplin
This is neat, but unfortunately ADS-B will not be required for all aircraft in
2020. It will only be required for aircraft within a 30 NM circle of certain
major airports and inside (and above) class B or class C airspace.

Realistically, most will probably install ADS-B out transponders. But there
will be areas where pilots fly (Alaska, Pacific Southwest desert areas) where
it won't be uncommon for airplanes to be missing ADS-B out.

------
hnjim
I think this is great and will encourage the industry to do the same to
compete. Of course, not aircraft will have this and it doesn't replace
maintaining LOS but more situational awareness the better. Eventually UAVs and
manned aircraft need to share the same immediate airspace and this is a step
in that direction.

